# 2013 Photo Contest Winners Gallery



## tobysmommy

*February 2013

Theme: "Let Sleeping Goldens Lie"

MurphyDawg









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*March 2013

Theme: "Splish Splash!"

Gwen_Dandridge*


----------



## tobysmommy

*April 2013

Theme: "Airborne"

rik









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*May 2013

Theme: "Beach Bums"

Happy









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*June 2013

Theme: "Head Shots"

BriGuy









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*July 2013

Theme: "Happy Goldens"

Hearts of Gold









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*August 2013

Theme: "Goldens on Vacation"

ShadowGolden









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*September 2013

Theme: "How Did That Happen!?!"

Nash666









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*October 2013*
*
Theme: "Goldens in Fall Colours"

Sunrise*


----------



## tobysmommy

*November 2013

Theme: "AGAIN?!?"

Rob'sGRs









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*December 2013

Theme: "Puppies Past & Present"

Roushbabe









*


----------

